
Rails 6: B-Sides and Rarities - progapandist
https://evilmartians.com/chronicles/rails-6-b-sides-and-rarities
======
stevenpetryk
I still see Rails as perhaps one of the best frameworks to start a new generic
web project in. The out-of-the-box functionality is just so perfectly tuned,
and the fact that they're focusing on features that appeal to larger
applications just shows how Rails has helped companies grow.

~~~
ksec
Any Reason why Rails still does not include an any decent Auth by default?

Edit: I remembering keep asking this question but obviously no answer was
satisfactory enough that stick to my brain.

~~~
hit8run
I think the defacto standard is devise but they want you to be flexible enough
to roll your own or whatever serves you. I would like to have it built in
though.

~~~
petepete
This sounds about right. And if you want something in between without rolling
your own, Sorcery is excellent.

[https://github.com/Sorcery/sorcery](https://github.com/Sorcery/sorcery)

~~~
jjgreen
Looks interesting, thanks

------
c0achmcguirk
I haven't done heavy work in Rails in four years. I miss all the bells and
whistles.

~~~
maitredusoi
I've decided to never quit those "bells and whistles", other frameworks just
aren't good enought in competing with those... That is why I am optimizing my
rails stuff with a few trick made in crystal lang (like the websocket server
and a bunch of MTTQ like jobs ;) . For me, until ruby 3x3 gets out, crystal is
a good help with scaling up processing.

~~~
freehunter
I do a bit of Node.js stuff at work (not a programmer by trade, just
lightweight stuff) but on my side project it's Rails first and foremost. As
the sole developer, I need to just get stuff done. Performance isn't a concern
at the small scale I work on. I've experimented with other frameworks and
besides Django I've never found anything that's end-to-end the way Rails is. I
don't have to think about the framework or the technologies, I just write some
code and I'm done with it. I don't have to interact with the database
directly, ActiveRecord handles it for me. It's pure productivity, which as a
solo developer is the most important thing for me.

For some front-end pieces where I need more flexibility, Vue nests in nicely
with Rails where it's needed and gets out of the way where it's not needed.
There's nothing in the JS world that even begins to compete with Rails as an
end-to-end solution.

------
_hardwaregeek
I wish Rails had a way to use less features. API mode is great, but when I'm
writing a GraphQL API for instance, I don't use controllers, I don't use
views, I don't really use routing. I do use the excellently integrated ORM,
database migrations, auth libraries (mostly devise), config environments,
deployment options and CLI interface.

I could just delete the folders, but that's not the point. Rails is sitting on
an amazing foundation but there's only one possible house that you can build.

~~~
mullsork
You can opt out of loading the library code for views/mailers/etc. Not sure if
there's a way to skip the routing layer though. I'm sure you're aware of that
already but just in case, you can skip loading the entire framework.

~~~
ewalk153
Use a Sinatra app and include ActiveRecord. There are a few gotchas like
making sure to clear connections at the end of requests.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/41400202/replacing-
activ...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/41400202/replacing-
activerecordconnectionadaptersconnectionmanagement-in-activerecord)

I’d love to see more examples of picking pieces of rails and combining with
other libraries.

~~~
_hardwaregeek
The only concern I have is that because AR isn't designed as a separate gem,
there's no guarantees about breaking changes. But I suppose that's unlikely.

------
perfmode
How is helix these days? The idea of calling out to Rust was super compelling
when I first read about helix. Is that problem still being tackled?

~~~
kenhwang
Haven't heard much from Helix since 2017, and it does appear to be inactive
since. The limitation to only Strings, Integers, Floats, and Booleans made it
pretty hard to use in practice given how Array/Hash/Object-centric Ruby is.

Though the latest Mozilla blog post about Rust FFI using protobufs makes me
think rolling the same approach on top of Helix's groundwork with Strings
should make it possible to pass around meaningful objects with a bit of
overhead.

------
nickjj
Interesting site. At first I thought my browser was somehow set to 250% zoom.
So then I zoomed out to 50% but the font sizes are still as big as they were
at 100%.

~~~
zodiakzz
Weird. Apparently they decided to (ab)use CSS viewport units everywhere just
to jump on the cool kids bandwagon, completely breaking browser zoom
functionality. This is not what viewport units are for. The site is also
nearly illegible at 610px browser width because of it.

~~~
nvarsj
Yeah I couldn't read the article - fonts are giant on my 32" and I couldn't
scale them down.

------
revskill
There're a problem with Pull request in many large OSS.

Sometimes i see many mysterious PRs which says nothing in the description. It
seems the author really doesn't want to expose any details of the why and what
of the PR itself.

Visitors, devs REALLY want to learn more about Pull requests, they're not just
users.

